# Solid black vs solid white bucks: what to they throw?



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking into some nice ND bucks and all other things equal, I'm trying to choose between a solid white and a solid black buck. It really does come down to color between these two: conformation, show lines, mammary systems are great in both histories. So: I've heard a black buck will tend to be neutral in the color pool and the kids will look like the doe. Is this true? What about white? 
Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

In my experiance, the doe is the one that gives the kids their color normally. I have an Alpine doe that when bred to an Alpine buck, she throws flashy black and whites and brown and whites, and when bred to a Boer buck, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When my mostly black Nubian or my oberhalsi was bred to my all white Saanen...we got white kids..some cream but white.....when bred to boer they threw white as well...BUT Amos is Saanen..its his full complete blood line..all Saanan..I would think if the white buck came from color..he has that color gene to throw...so a white Lamancha could throw a black kid if he has color in his blood line..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I havehad all different color offsprings no matter the buck color. It also has to do with the Pedigree of both.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Binski5080 said:


> Looking into some nice ND bucks and all other things equal, I'm trying to choose between a solid white and a solid black buck. It really does come down to color between these two: conformation, show lines, mammary systems are great in both histories. So: I've heard a black buck will tend to be neutral in the color pool and the kids will look like the doe. Is this true? What about white?
> Thanks


Supposedly white is dominant. Breed an Angus bull or cow to a Hereford bull or cow and you will always end up with a black/whiteface or brockle face calf, but that doesn't hold true in goats. Case in point - my purebred Kiko buck is solid white. I've gotten everything from buff, peach, light red, brown with black face, to silver with black markings in the kids. Can't help you with the black buck, though, I've never had one of those yet.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

The little registered Nigerian Buckling we are getting is black and white patches, with blue eyes-- his sire is SOLID black with blue eyes mom is solid middle brown with brown eyes.... so go figure (the set of kids before this one, was golden yellow)....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends on a couple of things: the dam's color, the lineage coloring, and dominance factor.

In our experience typically at least 3/4 of an Alpine buck over Saanen does end up white or a light cream/tan. And I like my Alpine dark. Not all solid color though. Like him for example:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

We used a Nubian buck a few years back that was solid black. We had 29 kids total. The does were a mixture of Boer, Nubian, Saanen, and Alpine and several crosses. We had 2 solid black kids and 2 more that were black with white and brown markings. We also had every other color you could imagine, solid reds, 1 solid white, traditional boer colors, even a few spots. Our Saanen doe had a solid black kid. This year the Saanen doe was breed to a solid red Boer buck and the kids were a creamy color.


----------

